# CTF-Termine Winter ´06 - ´07



## Beppo (7. November 2006)

Moin Moin,
hier ein paar Termine zur besseren Übersicht in Schleswig-Holstein:

- 12.11.06 Rendsburg ( Tappendorf ) 
- 19.11.06 TS Riemann Eutin ( Eutin ) 
- 03.12.06 RSC Oeversee ( Wees ) 
- 01.01.07 RSG Mittelpunkt Nortorf ( Nortorf ) 
- 07.01.07 RSG Kattenberg ( Katenberg ) 
- 04.02.07 RV Schleswig ( Neuberend ) 
- 11.02.07 RG Wedel ( Wedel ) 
- 18.02.07 FT Neumünster ( Neumünster ) 
- 25.02.07 RV Endspurt Hamburg ( Großhansdorf ) 
- 11.03.07 RG Eckernförde ( Eckernförde ) 
- 25.03.07 RSC Oeversee ( Wees )

Logische Frage: 
Wie siehts aus, wer kommt mit wohin, mit wem und welche Distanz? 

*Rendsburg *
...??...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Marec (7. November 2006)

Hi,

wenn man zusammen, zwecks Fahrtkostenteilung fahren könnte, wäre ich in Tappendorf dabei. Möchte auch endlich mal ein CTF fahren. Welche Distanz weiß ich aber noch nicht. Habe nicht herausfinden können welche Distanzen es gibt.
Gruss Marec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ober (7. November 2006)

Marec schrieb:


> Hi,
> Welche Distanz weiß ich aber noch nicht. Habe nicht herausfinden können welche Distanzen es gibt.



Es gibt 2 Touren mit 50  oder  35 km.


----------



## gnss (10. November 2006)

War schonmal jemand in Tappendorf? Wie ist das da?


----------



## Th.S16 (10. November 2006)

Ahoi !

War schon mal in Tappendorf , ist aber schon paar Jahre her.
Sollte sich an der Strecke nichts geändert haben , lohnt sich die Anreise nicht. Kann mich an einen Flachkurs durch Waldgebiete erinnern.
Von Singletrails oder Höhenmetern weit und breit nix zu sehen.
Da sind Wees , Eutin oder Ratzeburg mind. 3 Klassen besser.....
Auf der Hompage vom Veranstalter (RBC1894) gibts keine Infos zur Strecke.
Ein Anruf beim Präsi könnte weiter helfen.

Gruss
T.


----------



## Marec (10. November 2006)

Bei dem Wetter, dass die für Sonntag vorraus gesagt haben, bleibe ich doch lieber in den HaBe´s.

Gruss Marec


----------



## gnss (11. November 2006)

Laut http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=250 sollen es auf der kleinen Runde immerhin 400hm sein. Im GPS-Log sieht man, dass die Strecke über weite Abschnitte hin und zurück auf dem gleichen Weg verläuft.


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (11. November 2006)

auf des Wetters lieber nächstes Wochenende in Eutin, vielleicht kann man sich ja zusammen tun zwecks Anreise,

Gruss
Doris


----------



## Beppo (11. November 2006)

Moin Moin,
den Beschreibungen nach zu urteilen, könnte die CTF wirklich nicht gerade "landschaftlich reizvoll" werden.
Dann kann ich mich doch an einen Ort begeben, wo ich hochwirksame, isotonisch angereicherte, mehr oder minder wirksame Getränke verköstigen kann 

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Manni1599 (11. November 2006)

Na ja, Cristina, Martin und ich fahren morgen mal nach Tappendorf. Werden dann mal berichten. Hoffentlich regnet es nicht zu sehr.

Gruß,
Manni


----------



## gnss (11. November 2006)

Hoffentlich schneit's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ober (12. November 2006)

Meine Motivation für die CTF war heute gleich Null bei dem Regen auf  und ich bin lieber 2 Stunden piano durch den Wald gefräst. Hat jemand eine GPS Aufzeichnung gemacht ???


----------



## gnss (12. November 2006)

GPS von der 35 km Tour als ovl gibt es da: http://www.malume.de/trackmanager/showrecent.php
Wenn du es für Google Earth braucht kann ich das irgendwo hochladen.
Die Strecke war im Prinzip recht einfach über Forstautobahnen, leicht wellig, die Landschaft war schön und die Bodenverhältnisse unteridisch.


----------



## Ober (12. November 2006)

Danke! Hat auch noch jemand die lange Tour aufgezeichnet ?


----------



## Marec (15. November 2006)

Hi,
wo findet man eigentlich Info´s über die Starttermine, Strecken und den Ort des Startes in Eutin? Ich hatte eine Anfrage bei dem Veranstalter gestartet, bisher aber ohne Erfolg. Haben wohl wenig Motivation leute anzuziehen...

Gruss Marec


----------



## Beppo (15. November 2006)

Moin Moin,
...ich melde mich mal für 10-14Tage ab, mir läuft die Nase usw...
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Ober (15. November 2006)

Marec schrieb:


> Hi,
> wo findet man eigentlich Info´s über die Starttermine, Strecken und den Ort des Startes in Eutin? Ich hatte eine Anfrage bei dem Veranstalter gestartet, bisher aber ohne Erfolg. Haben wohl wenig Motivation leute anzuziehen...
> 
> Gruss Marec


Das geht los ab dem Jungfernstieg 5 direkt in Eutin. Dort ist auch deren Vereinshaus, Start wie immer um 10 Uhr. Über die Strecke kann ich nicht so viel sagen, war aber letztes Jahr mit die anspruchsvollste Strecke mit 3 Bungsberg Ankünften auf der langen Tour. Es werden 3 Stecken angeboten, 35/56/68 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marec (16. November 2006)

Kann es sein dass Eutin dieses Jahr garnicht steigt? Wurde irgendwie aus allen Listen gestrichen...?

Gruss Marec


----------



## Ober (16. November 2006)

Wo ist es gestrichen worden????
http://www.radsport-sh.de/WEB/
http://www.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/Termine-MTB-Mountainbike.html
http://www.rvb-hamburg.de/030-Termine/031-Liste/
http://www.endspurt-hamburg.de/termine/termine2006.html


----------



## Marec (18. November 2006)

Hi,

nicht mal TSV Riemann hat das Rennen noch auf seiner Homepage... deshalb die Frage... Beim BDR ist gibt es auch keinen Hinweis mehr darauf.

Gruss Marec...


----------



## Manni1599 (18. November 2006)

Moin!

Nach telefonischer Rücksprache mit der Geschäftsstelle :

*Die CTF findet definitv statt!*

Grüsse, bis morgen,

Manni


----------



## ahara (18. November 2006)

Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> ...ich melde mich mal für 10-14Tage ab, mir läuft die Nase usw...
> Gruß, Beppo



Gute Besserung wünsche ich dir...


----------



## 7,5 (28. November 2006)

Moin moin
ein Kumpel und ich wollten evtl. am Sonntag nach Oeversee fahren.
Ist von Euch jemand da? Weiß jemand wie die Strecke ist, Untergrund Höhenmeter? Die RSC Website kenne ich und den Streckenplan habe ich auch schon gefunden.
Dann bis Sonntag


----------



## Th.S16 (28. November 2006)

Hi !

Für mich zählt die Oeversee-CTF zum besten der Saison.
War schon paar mal zum Training dort , ist wirklich schön da.
Wenns mit dem Wetter hinhaut ein echter Genuss....
Kein Höhenmetergebolze , aber die Fahrt direkt an der Ostsee ist einfach nicht zu toppen.
Bin vielleicht nicht ganz objektiv , ich bin halt ein Ostsee-Fan......

Gruss
T.


----------



## Ober (27. Dezember 2006)

Am 07.01.07 ist die CTF des  RSC Kattenberg ( Sporthalle in Kattendorf-
Sievershüttener Str. 22 ). Flach wie das Land, aber landschaftlich immer recht nett am Alsterlauf entlang.
http://www.rsc-kattenberg.de/content/view/26/55/


----------



## Deichkind (30. Dezember 2006)

Moin,
helft einem Unwissenden doch mal bitte weiter.
Was ist CTF und wer kann da wie teilnehmen?
Danke!
Deichkind


----------



## Ober (30. Dezember 2006)

Country-Tourenfahren (CTF) ist die breitensportliche Variante der RTF mit dem Geländerad (ATB, MTB, Crossrad), die abseits des öffentlichen Strassenverkehrs durchgeführt wird. 
Es wird zumeist in 2-3 Streckenlängen gestartet (35 bis max 90 km) und die einzelnen Strecken in 2-3 Geschwindigkeiten. Vorne fährt in jeder Gruppe ein ortskundiger Guide der auch das Thempo vorgibt (vorgeben sollte).
Es gibt keine Zeitnahme und keine Rangliste bei dieser Veranstaltung. Die Bestimmungen der Strassenverkehrsordnung sind einzuhalten !


 - Stopschilder sind zu beachten,

 - vorhandene Radwege müssen genutzt werden

 - auf andere Verkehrsteilnehmer ist Rücksicht zu nehmen

 - Behinderungen sind zu vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichkind (3. Januar 2007)

Muss man sich vorher anmelden oder reicht es sich rechtzeitig bei dem Termin einzufinden?


----------



## Catsoft (3. Januar 2007)

Rechtzeitig da sein reicht...


----------



## Beppo (4. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin,
wer ist denn am Sonnnentag mit dabei? Schlamm und fun for free?  O.K. Regen, Wind und Wetter  mal abgesehen, gibt es Tendenzen? Oder gar Vorsätze? Die da lauten könnten: "...und ich will jede CTF / RTF und Brevet mitfahren..."   
Na denn mal los.
Beppo


----------



## Ober (5. Januar 2007)

Zumindest die beiden längeren Strecken sind durch den Regen schön aufgeweicht worden, sollte aber jetzt nicht noch Dauerregen einsetzen ist wohl alles fahrbar (wenn doch werden die Veranstalter sicher noch überflutete Teile gegen Strasse austauschen)!
Wasserschläuche sind aber am Ziel vorhanden.
Die kurze Strecke ist bis auf ein Stück in Forst Endern absolut problemlos zu fahren, da kann es auch noch mehr regnen.

Man muss sicher nicht jede CTF fahren, es sei denn man ist in einem Verein und will unbedingt Punkte sammeln.



Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> wer ist denn am Sonnnentag mit dabei? Schlamm und fun for free?  O.K. Regen, Wind und Wetter  mal abgesehen, gibt es Tendenzen? Oder gar Vorsätze? Die da lauten könnten: "...und ich will jede CTF / RTF und Brevet mitfahren..."
> /QUOTE]


----------



## Beppo (7. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin,

Lüneburg: 7°C Regen

Geesthacht: 7°C Regen

Kattendorf:??
Wieviel Teilnehmer müssen denn min. zusammenkommen, damit die längeren Strecken angeboten werden? 
Wäre ja schade, für 30Km den weiten Weg zu fahren..

Sodenn,
Beppo


----------



## Ober (7. Januar 2007)

Kattendorf so ca- 7-9° und TROCKEN!!!!!
Ich denke 1 Teilnehmer hätte ausgereicht damit die Strecke angeboten worden wäre, aber es waren ja mehr als reichlich Leute für 4 Gruppen auf der langen Strecke dabei.
Vom grauen Wetter haben sich wohl einige trotzdem abhalten lassen, dabei ist es zumindest von OBEN schön trocken geblieben.....


----------



## vijoka (7. Januar 2007)

hatte leider heute keine Zeit mitzufahren 
hat jemand ein GPS mittracken lassen, und kann die Daten zur Verfügung stellen?
Mich würde insbesonders der nördliche Teil der Tour interessieren!

Danke und Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Cristina (21. Januar 2007)

ist jemand schonmal zum wilseder berg mitgefahren?
http://www.harms-sh.de/termine/ausschreibungen/07wilseder.pdf


----------



## Beppo (21. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin,
von der Kärntner Hütte aus sind wir mal zum Wilseder Berg gefahren. Dem x-Weg folgend. Fahrtechisch anspurchsvoll waren die Harburger Berge. Ich glaube es kamen so 80-90Km zusammen. Ich denke, dass die Tour vom Bahnhof Harburg auch sehr schön werden kann, wenn das Wetter im Ansatz mitspielt. 120Km auf tiefem Boden können auch ihren Reiz haben, Gell?
Von dieser Tour habe ich schon öfters gehört und mit einer Einkehr , hört sich doch gut an. Warum nicht? Also, mitmachen... 

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crasher-mike (21. Januar 2007)

Ober schrieb:


> Country-Tourenfahren (CTF) ist die breitensportliche Variante der RTF mit dem Geländerad (ATB, MTB, Crossrad), die abseits des öffentlichen Strassenverkehrs durchgeführt wird.
> Es wird zumeist in 2-3 Streckenlängen gestartet (35 bis max 90 km) und die einzelnen Strecken in 2-3 Geschwindigkeiten. Vorne fährt in jeder Gruppe ein ortskundiger Guide der auch das Thempo vorgibt (vorgeben sollte).
> Es gibt keine Zeitnahme und keine Rangliste bei dieser Veranstaltung. Die Bestimmungen der Strassenverkehrsordnung sind einzuhalten !
> 
> ...



arten die ctf's auch in rennen aus, wie die rtf's ?


----------



## Beppo (22. Januar 2007)

crasher-mike schrieb:


> arten die ctf's auch in rennen aus, wie die rtf's ?



Moin Moin,
wenn Du mit der Ersten Gruppe einer jeden Distanz losfährst, kann es passieren, dass das Tempo konstant hoch ist. Das ist auch gut so und wird vorallem auch angesagt. I.d.R. ist es tatsächlich so, dass pro Distanz verschiedene Tempi angeboten werden. Zügig, schnell und normal. So oder ähnlich...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## gnss (22. Januar 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> ist jemand schonmal zum wilseder berg mitgefahren?
> http://www.harms-sh.de/termine/ausschreibungen/07wilseder.pdf



Hab was bei Helmut gefunden, scheint wohl recht sportlich zu sein:


> Der Wilseder Berg
> 
> soll höher sein als der höchste Berg Schleswig Holsteins!?
> Das muß man erst mal erfahren haben. So starteten am 25.Januar 14 Fahrer in Richtung Lüneburger Heide.
> ...


Quelle

Seite 25 http://www.harms-sh.de/halara/download/halara02.pdf
Seite 19 http://home.arcor.de/a-r-d/download/source/halara01.pdf

Schnitt ~17


----------



## crasher-mike (23. Januar 2007)

Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> wenn Du mit der Ersten Gruppe einer jeden Distanz losfährst, kann es passieren, dass das Tempo konstant hoch ist. Das ist auch gut so und wird vorallem auch angesagt. I.d.R. ist es tatsächlich so, dass pro Distanz verschiedene Tempi angeboten werden. Zügig, schnell und normal. So oder ähnlich...
> 
> Gruß, Beppo



Danke


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (23. Januar 2007)

wer fährt denn mit?

120 km können bei der jetzigen Kälte durchaus kalt werden

Klingt dennoch verlockend eine andere Gegend zu fahren.


----------



## Smash (25. Januar 2007)

Hey, ist ja meine 'Hausstrecke' für längere Touren hier in der Nordheide...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (6. Februar 2007)

Moin Moin,
wer ist in Wedel mit dabei? Mehr oder weniger spontan??

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Februar 2007)

Dabei!


----------



## Beppo (9. Februar 2007)

Hohoho,
Moin Teampartner,
zur Zeit ist meine Wochendplanung ein wenig wackelig. Ich werde Dich am Samstag noch mal anrufen ( mein Rechner ist z.Z. platt ).
Sodenn, denn dann. 
Gruß Beppo


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Februar 2007)

Ja, lass uns das mal per Telefon absprechen, unser privater Rechner ist auch hin, kann also nur im Büro ins Netz.

Ich hoffe das Martin heute Abend mal vorbeischaut, bevor er keine Zeit mehr hat weil er sein neues "altes"  GT  herrichtet....


----------



## gnss (9. Februar 2007)

Das lässt sich sicher irgendwie einrichten.


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Februar 2007)

Muss wohl doch arbeitstechnisch passen(Leider!).


----------



## Ober (12. Februar 2007)

http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=401


----------



## Catsoft (13. Februar 2007)

Moin!
Was ist am WE mit Neumünster? Kann beim BDR nix finden 

Robert


----------



## Ober (13. Februar 2007)

NMS bietet 51 und 75 km an. 
Alle Info´s dazu unter:
http://www.ftn-radsport.de/76,0,neumuenster-ctf,index,0.html


----------



## Ober (19. Februar 2007)

Für die lange Runde in NMS habe ich die GPS Daten aufgezeichnet. Die Tour ist allerdings nicht besonders spannend, 2/3 hat keine Höhendifferenz und findet fast ausschliesslich auf Spurbahnen statt. Bei Interesse sendet mir Eure E-Mail Adresse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (19. Februar 2007)

Reicht aber um sich das Schaltwerk zu zerreißen


----------



## Ober (20. Februar 2007)

OK, dann halt also von dieser furchterregenden, schimmen, brutalen und Material mordenden Strecke. 



Catsoft schrieb:


> Reicht aber um sich das Schaltwerk zu zerreißen


----------



## Manni1599 (8. März 2007)

Moin!

Fährt jemand Sonntag, 11.03.2007 nach Ascheffel (Eckernförde)?

Habe vor dort hinzufahren.


----------



## Beppo (9. März 2007)

Moin Moin,
ich setzte mal auf ein Streichresultat  Der Aufwand ist mir etwas zu groß. Tendenziell gilt die Aussage: "geschlafen wird am Monatsende, gegessen Monatsanfang", aber an diesem WE mache ich mal eine Ausnahme und nehm´ mir mal ´ne Mütze.

Euch viel Spaß. Gruß,
Beppo


----------

